# Piatã - Bahia



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Olá a todos. Em 18 de Junho de 2020 fui conhecer a cidade de Piatã, na Chapada Diamantina. Infelizmente o dia estava chuvoso para tirar fotos e com um friozinho gostoso de 15 graus. As fotos se resumem ao centro da cidade. Todas as fotos sem crédito foram tiradas por mim e as demais foram dados os devidos créditos.

Para aqueles que adoram frio, belas paisagens montanhosas e clima interiorano, Piatã é um ótimo destino de Turismo Rural na Chapada Diamantina. A mais alta cidade serrana de todo o Nordeste (1268 m de altitude) fica num platô entre as serras do Tromba e da Serra de Santana e tem temperaturas que podem chegar a 3º C.

Com menos de 20 mil habitantes, a cidade produz cafés especiais de alta qualidade, premiados em concursos nacionais. Em 2014, a cidade conquistou nada menos que as cinco primeiras colocações do 15º Cup of Excellence – Early Harvest Brasil 2014, principal concurso de qualidade do país. A iguaria pode ser degustada nas fazendas, diretamente com o produtor.

História
Contam os historiadores que a fundação do povoado mais velho da Chapada Diamantina se deu das paragens do movimento expansionista do século XVII, resultantes da penetração dos bandeirantes pelos sertões do Rio de Contas, quando subiam o rio à cata de pedras preciosas e, principalmente, do ouro, junto às serras de Santana e da Tromba, onde havia negros amocambados desde 1680.
Dentre muitos nomes de bandeirantes, destacamos Pedro Barbosa Leal, como sendo encarregado pelo vice-rei, o Conde de Sabugosa, de abrir um caminho ligando Rio de Contas a Jacobina. Também conta a história que o capitão-mor Antônio Veloso da Silva, que provavelmente era português, teve intensa atuação nos Sertões da Bahia, com ordem do Governo Baiano para combater índios bravos e negros fugidos. Em 1732, foi imbuído da missão de descer o Rio de Contas e conduzir o material da casa de fundição que seria erguida, além de abrir um melhor caminho para aquelas minas. Em 1738, o bandeirante travou um violento combate com os índios, num determinado trecho do rio, fundando ali uma fazenda de gado (hoje Jussiape).
Foi numa expansão descontrolada e silenciosa que fizeram chegar levas de homens com ambição de riqueza no povoado que apresentava progresso e recebia o nome de Bom Jesus dos Limões, pertencente ao município de Minas do Rio de Contas. O distrito de Bom Jesus dos Limões foi criado pela lei provincial nº 169 de 25 de maio de 1842, depois teve seu território desmembrado pela lei nº 1813 de 11 de julho de 1878 com a denominação de Bom Jesus do Rio de Contas.
Em 29 de janeiro de 1916, a lei municipal de nº 31 criou o distrito de Ipiranga (hoje Inúbia). Em 8 de julho de 1931, com o decreto estadual nº 7479, Bom Jesus do Rio de Contas passava a se denominar Anchieta. Já em 1934, no dia 29 de maio, o decreto lei estadual de nº 8940 cria, na sede do Arraial de Cana Brava dos Gatos, o distrito de Cabrália. Em 31 de dezembro de 1943, o decreto lei estadual nº 141 deu o nome ao município e à sede que passou a se chamar pelo topônimo de Piatã.

1- Capela/Igreja do Rosário.









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17 - Igreja Matriz do Bom Jesus









18









19 - Inscrição em pedras e a Capela do Senhor do Bonfim









20


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30 - Interior da Igreja Matriz by Açony Santos









31 - Aérea by Anselmo Garrido


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

É uma pena que Piatã já se encontre bem descaracterizada 
E vc foi fazer turismo em plena pandemia


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Já tinha visto no SSC threads de Lençóis, Andaraí, Mucugê, Rio de Contas, acredito que este seja o primeiro com fotos de Piatã. Já passei margeando para ir a um outro destino, mas não falta vontade de conhecê-la. Gostei dos casarões em bom estado de conservação, das ruas floridas, a igrejinha do Bom Jesus e o letreiro são marcos na paisagem de Piatã. A cidade tem potencial para estar entre as mais visitadas da chapada, falta mais empenho da gestão local.

P.S. O café de Piatã é presença obrigatória aqui em casa, selo de qualidade.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> *É uma pena que Piatã já se encontre bem descaracterizada*
> E vc foi fazer turismo em plena pandemia


Lamentável que parte da história da cidade se perdeu, também percebi. Poderia estar em igual nível de Lençóis, Mucugê e Rio de Contas.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Lençóis tbm não anda muito bem nesse quesito


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O sítio histórico de Lençóis é bem mais expressivo e conservado, Rekarte.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Interessante, nao tem o charme de outras da chapada, mas tem seu valor. Obrigado por compartilhar!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> É uma pena que Piatã já se encontre bem descaracterizada
> E vc foi fazer turismo em plena pandemia


Sim, a cidade está bem descaracterizada mesmo. Fiz uma viagem longa de Goiânia até Livramento de Nossa Senhora e aproveitei pra conhecer alguns locais. hahahaha!!!!
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

jguima said:


> Já tinha visto no SSC threads de Lençóis, Andaraí, Mucugê, Rio de Contas, acredito que este seja o primeiro com fotos de Piatã. Já passei margeando para ir a um outro destino, mas não falta vontade de conhecê-la. Gostei dos casarões em bom estado de conservação, das ruas floridas, a igrejinha do Bom Jesus e o letreiro são marcos na paisagem de Piatã. A cidade tem potencial para estar entre as mais visitadas da chapada, falta mais empenho da gestão local.
> 
> P.S. O café de Piatã é presença obrigatória aqui em casa, selo de qualidade.


Não pude ir às cachoeiras e ao Pico do Barbado. A natureza do município é linda.
Trouxe várias marcas de café de lá pra Goiânia.
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Ice Climber said:


> Interessante, nao tem o charme de outras da chapada, mas tem seu valor. Obrigado por compartilhar!


Verdade, bem menos rica em casario histórico. Acho que se perdeu com o tempo. Uma pena.
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Piatã tbm nunca foi muito importante como Rio de Contas(junto com Jacobina, foi a primeira cidade do interior da Bahia) e Lençóis 



jguima said:


> O sítio histórico de Lençóis é bem mais expressivo e conservado, Rekarte.


Sim, mas tem muitos caindo aos pedaços lá, estive em Lençóis ano passado


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!

Piatã esta ganhando fama pelo frio e pelo café de qualidade.Esta na lista das cidades para conhecer.


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

NUNESFSA said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos!!
> 
> Piatã esta ganhando fama pelo frio e pelo café de qualidade .Está na lista das cidades para eu conhecer.


----------



## Peixoto (Aug 18, 2008)

Que bonita, Piatã. Ainda não tinha visto um thread de fotos assim. Muito bom. Conserva um patrimônio expressivo e ao mesmo tempo mostra um certo desenvolvimento. Obrigado por compartilhar!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

NUNESFSA said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos!!
> 
> Piatã esta ganhando fama pelo frio e pelo café de qualidade.Esta na lista das cidades para conhecer.


Sim. O café de lá é muito bom.
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Peixoto said:


> Que bonita, Piatã. Ainda não tinha visto um thread de fotos assim. Muito bom. Conserva um patrimônio expressivo e ao mesmo tempo mostra um certo desenvolvimento. Obrigado por compartilhar!


Muito obrigado pela visita.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Sim. O café de lá é muito bom.
> Obrigado pela visita.


Outro lugar que vem se destacando na produção de cafés finos é Ibicoara, localizada próximo a Mucugê. Há investimentos previstos também para o cultivo da uva, produção de vinho e desenvolvimento do enoturismo.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Belas construções históricas, pena que o tempo não tava muito bom.


----------



## JSSOUZA (Jun 30, 2017)

Fui a Chapada algumas vezes porém fiquei no roteiro tradicional, Lençóis, Mucugê e Andaraí. Vendo os fotos fiquei curioso em conhecer a cidade.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

jguima said:


> Outro lugar que vem se destacando na produção de cafés finos é Ibicoara, localizada próximo a Mucugê. Há investimentos previstos também para o cultivo da uva, produção de vinho e desenvolvimento do enoturismo.


Ibiacoara é outro destino que ficou para uma próxima vez, para visitar a Cachoeira do Buracão.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Belas construções históricas, pena que o tempo não tava muito bom.


Sim, estava chuvoso. Uma desculpa para uma próxima visita. Obrigado por comentar.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

JSSOUZA said:


> Fui a Chapada algumas vezes porém fiquei no roteiro tradicional, Lençóis, Mucugê e Andaraí. Vendo os fotos fiquei curioso em conhecer a cidade.


Eu faltou Mucugê, Lençóis, Ibicoara.
Obrigado pelo comentário.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Ibiacoara é outro destino que ficou para uma próxima vez, *para visitar a Cachoeira do Buracão.*


A cachoeira e o poço dentro do canyon são de tirar o fôlego, atração imperdível da chapada.


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Codade bastante simpática.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Sempre quis conhecer Piatã, cidade mais fria do NE. Obrigado pela postagem! Sabe dizer se a cidade recebe turistas de Salvador, por exemplo? Tem pousadas e atrações turísticas no entorno?


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Cerrado said:


> Codade bastante simpática.


Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Kehrwald said:


> Sempre quis conhecer Piatã, cidade mais fria do NE. Obrigado pela postagem! Sabe dizer se a cidade recebe turistas de Salvador, por exemplo? Tem pousadas e atrações turísticas no entorno?


As opções de hospedagem pelo que vi não são muitas na cidade. Não sei como seria a taxa de ocupação delas se não fosse a pandemia. Existem cachoeiras próximas ao perímetro urbano com acesso fácil de carro. Para outras e principalmente visitar o Pico do Barbado, necessita a contratação de um guia.
Provavelmente sim, existam turistas de Salvador que procuram a Chapada em geral para passeios.
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa cidade. Gostei do centrinho histórico. Tomara que consigam preservar o patrimônio histórico da cidade sem deixar que ela se descaracterize. Valeu Jean.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Pioneiro said:


> Nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa cidade. Gostei do centrinho histórico. Tomara que consigam preservar o patrimônio histórico da cidade sem deixar que ela se descaracterize. Valeu Jean.


Obrigado pela visita Pioneiro.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Dias chuvosos atrapalham as fotos, isso é fato, mas no contexto da cidade acho que ajudou, ficou charmosa. Valeu por compartilhar.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Alexcnhs said:


> Dias chuvosos atrapalham as fotos, isso é fato, mas no contexto da cidade acho que ajudou, ficou charmosa. Valeu por compartilhar.


Verdade a chuva ficou bacana num lugar frio. Uma pena impedir de ver as cachoeiras. Obrigado por comentar.


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Legal, bastante pequena, porem bonitinha.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

SALVAFORTA said:


> Legal, bastante pequena, porem bonitinha.


Obrigado por comentar.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Muito bonita, e o friozinho ajuda a dar um certo charme à cidade. A igreja matriz é bem interessante e parece ser bem antiga.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Will_NE said:


> Muito bonita, e o friozinho ajuda a dar um certo charme à cidade. A igreja matriz é bem interessante e parece ser bem antiga.


É a cidade mais alta da Bahia. Faz um friozinho bom. Obrigado por comentar.


----------

